# Ingredients for Dubia roach mix?...



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

What kind of ingredients are needed to make roach feed? Ready made roach mixes are becoming quite expensive, so now i'm looking to make my own. I'm guessing i'll need a blender or maybe a cast iron meat grinder (may last longer).

Some people mention chicken mash, dry cat/dog food and dry lentils etc... But i can't find a complete list of ingredients. Some of the roach food i buy looks like it has corn or maize (or some other seedy thing) which the roaches always leave.

Any advice is appreciated, Cheers : victory:


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Yeah the Roach diets seem to be a bit of a gimmick IMO. That's why the ingredients seem to remain a secret. Maybe I'm just cynical.

I'd say bran, layers pellets, mixed corn and some calcium powder is the basis of what they contain. Not sure if anything else is added. Its certainly something I'd also like to know.

: victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine get ground up cat biscuits and they also always have veg such as carrots or cabbage. I just chuck in a whole carrot and it's gone in 2 days.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the roach food ingredients is a secret because otherwise you'll just mix your own - no conspiracy there just good business sense. 

A guy selling Dubias at Donny said give them guinea pig food, the muesli type not the pellets but I'm trying a mix of layers pellets and cat food first - thats the highest protein food I have in for my other pets.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i've been using mostly mash with some layers pellets (they are the same price p/KG in my local pet shop so the fella chucks them in the same bag!) add to that some half decent cat food (non fish) and also throw in some multi vits. I'm with you that these roach mixes at whatever price per Kg are too much IMO. 
the last lot i made up have lasted over a month and cost about £1.50 to make


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> i've been using mostly mash with some layers pellets (they are the same price p/KG in my local pet shop so the fella chucks them in the same bag!) add to that some half decent cat food (non fish) and also throw in some multi vits. I'm with you that these roach mixes at whatever price per Kg are too much IMO.
> the last lot i made up have lasted over a month and cost about £1.50 to make


What do you use to grind it all up? Do you think an iron meat grinder will be ok? I'm going to buy a selection of dry cat food, chicken mash, layer pellets, fish pellets, dried fruit, cereal etc... and then grind it all up together and see how it goes :mrgreen:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i dont bother. i've found the different size pieces suit the different size roaches.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

i have fed koi pellets as a staple for my dubia as they are over 31% protein and they are thriving, i also supplement with various veg etc


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what I use:


Crickets and most of the Feeder Roaches

7 pbv whole wheat flour

1 pbv corn flour 

1 pbv soy flour

1 pbv brewer's yeast (Not baker's or active yeast. Nutritional yeast or Diamond V can be used.)


Serve dry with water crystals on the side or mix 2 parts dry with 8 parts chopped fresh vegetables. (Orangehead and hissing roaches do best with the vegetable mix.)

Courtesy of Maurice Pudlo.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

it's horse's for course's mine are thriving and breeding like there is no tomorrow, ive got them on cat buiscuts and fresh fruit and veg a couple of times a week, i dont think there is any wonder food out there, and mine are outside in the shed to: victory:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine get the really small left over fish flakes (you know the bits that are too small to feed to your fish) mixed in with cheerios and some porridge oats all blended in a standard blender. I also give babana, carrot and orange whenever they need it. This combination seems to see them thrive.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info/suggestions :2thumb:

I've concluded it's probably a case of trial and error and just find out what my roaches like... I know they go crazy over fruit & veg and they seem to like the roach mix i buy from 'Zoocentre' on ebay (although it's a tad expensive with p&p on top!). I'm not 100% sure on feeding too much cat/dog food to my roaches as my lizards eat them daily!... I do occasionally give my Sudan Plated's a bit of quality wet dog food as a treat though :whistling2:


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

im using the same stuff i feed my rat and mice breeder feeders.
i use
sow rolls ( pig feed )
27% working dog biscuits
chicken layer pellets
i put all this in one tub 1kg of each plus my secret ingredients..... haha
ow you want to know what that is, sorry
ok i used to be really big into my power lifting but bust my shoulder about 2 years ago and cant lift no more but about 4-6 weeks before i did this i stocked up at GNC on all my protein, L-glutamine, creatine and carbohydrate powder form shakes..... i dont lift no more but i have shed loads of the stuff say 15-50kgs of each.
SO I GIVE THEM A BODYBUILDERS BREACKFAST


Any way 500g of the mix I said before pre blended and 250 g protein, 50g creatine, 25g L-glutamine and 250g carbohydrate all into a blender. cost over £50 per kg lol but im not using it…..
This works like unleaded into and open fire all my colonies have done bang .
But cut out all of my unwanted muscle fuel and what I was using till I found it all behind the frezzer works really good and cost about £1 per kg, you need a high protein base for your roaches what im giving mine is over kill.


----------

